# Problem beim versenden von eigenen Objekten über RMI



## Java Chris (14. Mai 2006)

RMI funktioniert bei mir eigentlich ganz gut

nur nun hab ich ein problem, wenn ich eigene gebaute objekte versenden will, funkioniert nichts mehr

```
public class GameGroupData {

	private long gameID;
	private String gameName;
	
	public GameGroupData(long gameID, String gameName) {
		super();
		this.gameID = gameID;
		this.gameName = gameName;
	}
	public long getGameID() {
		return gameID;
	}
	public String getGameName() {
		return gameName;
	}
	
}
```

das is diese class, wie genau muss ich das jetzt erweitern dass der client diese class kennt?


----------



## Java Chris (14. Mai 2006)

mhh hier noch die fehlermeldung



> java.rmi.ServerException: RemoteException occurred in server thread; nested exception is:
> java.rmi.UnmarshalException: invalid method hash
> at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.dispatch(Unknown Source)
> at sun.rmi.transport.Transport$1.run(Unknown Source)
> ...


----------



## Murray (14. Mai 2006)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das etwas mit Deiner Exception zu tun hat, aber wenn Du Instanzen dieser Klasse per RMI verschicken willst, dann muss die Klasse m.E. 1. das Interface java.io.Serializable implementieren und 2. einen Default-Konstruktor (also einen ohne Paramter) haben


----------

